# Morrowind Landkarte



## schimli (8. Februar 2005)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Weltkarte von Morrowind wo alle wichtigen Orte eingezeichnet sind? Wen ja wo?????


----------



## Keuleman (8. Februar 2005)

schimli am 08.02.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwo eine Weltkarte von Morrowind wo alle wichtigen Orte eingezeichnet sind? Wen ja wo?????



Sollte in der Packung dabeiliegen


----------



## Dumbi (8. Februar 2005)

Gibt es: http://www.alltheweb.com/search?cat=img&cs=utf8&q=morrowind++map&rys=0&_sb_lang=pref


----------



## schimli (8. Februar 2005)

Ich hab´di XBOX Version und da ist keine Karte dabei.


----------



## Keuleman (8. Februar 2005)

schimli am 08.02.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab´di XBOX Version und da ist keine Karte dabei.



Hmm? Bei meiner Xboxversion war eine dabei. Hast Du eine 30,- Euro Version oder so ? Schon heftig, wo mittlerweile überall gespart wird, ohne Karte gehts fast net zu spielen


----------



## Berufskiller (8. Februar 2005)

schimli am 08.02.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwo eine Weltkarte von Morrowind wo alle wichtigen Orte eingezeichnet sind? Wen ja wo?????



Ja bei mir an der Wand klebt zum beispiel eine.

Außerdem sollte bei jedem *Orginal* eine dabei sein...
( Orginal heißt auf der cd steht nicht silver circle, Benq etc. druff  )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Februar 2005)

schimli am 08.02.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwo eine Weltkarte von Morrowind wo alle wichtigen Orte eingezeichnet sind? Wen ja wo?????



Hier hast du unter dem Punkt "Location Finder" (links unten) die Möglichkeit gezielt nach Orten in der Welt zu suchen und findest auch sonst ne ganze Menge an Infos zum Spiel, den Quests, etc.


----------



## schimli (8. Februar 2005)

Ich hab die Vollversion ausgeborgt von einem Freund und die Karte ist net drin. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Milchschnitte (8. Februar 2005)

Die Budgetversion hat keine Karte
Aber guck mal hier:
http://mondgesaenge.de/MGES/extra.html

Karte mit Suchfunktion für Orte und Personen!


----------



## Iceman (8. Februar 2005)

schimli am 08.02.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwo eine Weltkarte von Morrowind wo alle wichtigen Orte eingezeichnet sind? Wen ja wo?????



Ich hab hier noch ne Interaktive Map für das Spiel, welche als Extraprogramm gestartet werden kann, alle Locations und die Reiserouten enthält und auch die Möglichkeit bietet Locations die man bereits besucht hat einzufärben etc.

Ist nen nettes Programm, allerdings ist die Internetseite der Macher down und über google find ich nur ne veraltete Version. Wer sie haben möchte soll mir ne Omail mit seiner Email Adresse senden, dann schick ich sie ihm zu, sind etwa 2,6 MB.


----------

